# General > Hobbies >  Phantom

## avalon

Any one that owns a Phantom dji in Caithness .please contact me. for a blether.
Brian

----------


## Hannah Faulkner

hi brian ...I am currently petting corn snakes

----------


## Transporterman

Hi Brian, I'm a DJI Phantom 3 Professional owner, only just saw your post, not sure when you posted it, how you getting on with it?

----------


## stellakelly

If need any drone assistance I can guide to one of my friend who involve in this.

----------

